
How We Approached the Allen A.I. Challenge on Kaggle - robmay
http://blog.talla.com/2016/01/how-we-approached-the-allen-a-i-challenge-on-kaggle/
======
larrydag
The Dallas R Users is doing a hackathon on the Allen AI Challenge. It is an
interesting problem that differs a lot from the typical predictive machine
learning types of challenges. This challenge exposes that there is still a lot
to develop and learn about AI.

[http://www.meetup.com/Dallas-R-Users-
Group/events/227902046/](http://www.meetup.com/Dallas-R-Users-
Group/events/227902046/)

